# Bringing my mum to spain



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi all . this may sound very strange but does anyone one no of the way id get my mums ashes to spain with us . she sadly passed away on the 16 sept last year from cancer and it was her destiny to live in spain after her cemo but she got an infection whilst on cemo and died .. she used to live in altea in the winter and return to uk in summer ,, so id like to bring her with me but dont how to .. any ideas as i think customs would have somthing to say ..


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

Bit of a touchy subject really but I lost mine [Strange expressions sometimes we use !] a couple of years ago and scattered her and my dad in Loch lomond. Thankfully she died in the same country as my father so no problems. She would have come to live with us in Spain so we would have had your problem in reverse had she died there. I remember asking around in case it happened and I don't think it's as easy as putting the ashes in your hand luggage which would seem to be the easiest way. I think you have to use some kind of special delivery type of system to ensure the contents of the casket are as described without being opened up, so perhaps ask the undertaker who took care of the arrangements for you ? Another option is the British Embassy-they get asked about all sorts of things so check out their website first. Good luck, and perhaps post the result as I am sure you cannot be the only one who needs to do this.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

carefreebrit said:


> Bit of a touchy subject really but I lost mine [Strange expressions sometimes we use !] a couple of years ago and scattered her and my dad in Loch lomond. Thankfully she died in the same country as my father so no problems. She would have come to live with us in Spain so we would have had your problem in reverse had she died there. I remember asking around in case it happened and I don't think it's as easy as putting the ashes in your hand luggage which would seem to be the easiest way. I think you have to use some kind of special delivery type of system to ensure the contents of the casket are as described without being opened up, so perhaps ask the undertaker who took care of the arrangements for you ? Another option is the British Embassy-they get asked about all sorts of things so check out their website first. Good luck, and perhaps post the result as I am sure you cannot be the only one who needs to do this.


hi there thanks for your reply i will try that and ill post it here what they say to do .. kind regards


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi everyone if any one interested the answer to this is make sure the ashes are perfectly packed and you have the certificates for ither the death or cramation just to say what the package is ..


----------

